# Favorite deer bait or attractant



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

in the way of fake urine, 1c. ammonia,1c kosher or sea salt 1/2c. mineral oil. put 3 ingredients in washed gal milk jug, fill with water


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

Joe Archer said:


> *See illustration below for details*.... :evil::evil:
> Other than that it is scent free as possible...
> 
> 
> ...


With that little stream you might want to get your Prostate checked.


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

Just a joke....trying to make a funny...no harm meant what so ever...Geeez.


----------

